# Agility trial Saturday....



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Axle and I are off to Rhode Island next weekend to hopefully capture the elusive Novice Agility title and Novice Jumpers title. We only need one more "Q" in each:fingerscrossed:. We have been taking a class to "refresh" and Axle has been on fire...let's hope it lasts! Here's to no knocked bars and hitting all of the down contacts.....

Andrea


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GOOD LUCK! 

 :hug: :groovy: :hugs:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So how did it go? Videos?


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Willy-
the trial is this coming Saturday. in my mind it went well LOL
waiting for my new video camera to come and will try to find someone to record our runs so i can post...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Opps. I guess you did say next weekend- my mistake. Well- good luck!


----------

